# Small Business Loans or Grants



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can get either of these? Actually I'm going to have my wife get it as she's a woman and disabled. Since my health problems, I am a financial wreck and probably couldn't get a loan for a nickel piece of gum. And I REALLY need to get a new plow and salt truck. I missed out on all of last season but can get my old accounts back. So I gotta get the ball rollin. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kwegman003 (Sep 19, 2007)

*no grants*

no grants unless your working for a project for the government, or to better enable a minority group, and plowing cant really fit that bill since the govt wont need a small person with one truck, and you will look like a jerk saying you are only going to plow for minority groups and nonprofit rates. try to have your wife get a loan if your credit is an issue, but with bad health are you sure you want to plow? dont mean to sound like a jerk just letting you know the system of loans and grants(lack of)


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Repo_Man...In your endeavors as a repossessor haven't you made friends with a banker who will stick with you through thick and thin? Every lender that I work for has my back and I wouldn't hesitate to approach them if I was in need. 

But to answer your original question, most banks are affiliated with the SBA and should be able to help you or your wife obtain some sort of financing. 

Good luck


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Camden;407801 said:


> Hey Repo_Man...In your endeavors as a repossessor haven't you made friends with a banker who will stick with you through thick and thin?
> 
> Good luck


Not in this town of 3800 people.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Repo, I am guessing you are interested in lending options for a snow plowing business. Ive never heard of that, but a truck and plow you should be able to get a loan for. I dont know how much you will be able to finance, and they are def going to want a down payment, but you should be alright. Good luck!


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

I DONO? what? your Finincial situation IS--but--You must know some One? that has Bucks--that would at least CO Sign--so you could get a Truck & Plow-- as You don*t need a New one to Start off with--just as Good Used One!--& Don*t be Affriad to ASK as ALL they can SAY is NO! & Your allready There! before You Ask?--Good luck!--OleTower--


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

you can get the application forms for sba loans right online. 
http://www.sba.gov/sbaforms/sba4.pdf
im not aware of a disability program other than military service disability however ive never try to file one for someone disabled either so........

community bank of eldorado springs i have listed for sba.

annualcreditreport.com
if you want to look up you or your wifes credit.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Repo, it may not help very immediately, but you can try contacting your state Vocational Rehabilitation Division. Might be within Dept of Educ or Dept of Labor. I use to live in Missouri and I think it was with Dept of Ed. They don't give loans, but they might help with the purchase of items needed for your vocational endeavor. When I lived there, I worked across the river with Kansas VR. Both had very similar programs.


----------

